# heart,nerves hurt



## Tyrant77 (Sep 12, 2016)

Wife using me like childs toy not chasing either?? Confused div or separation pick one please. You found love let me go you love me my arms are open just not chasing you


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Give examples of her treating you like a toy. Who's not chasing?


----------



## silex (Sep 13, 2016)

If you love something set it free. If it comes back it's yours, if it doesn't it was never yours to begin with.

Or something like that.


----------

